# Crack in Madone 5.9



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

I noticed that I have a crack in the rear end of my Trek Madone 5.9.
Does anyone have had the same problem?
How will Trek solve this?
My bike is 4 years old and I am the first owner. My LBS is still in hollyday.



http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=100434&stc=1&d=1188818710


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Bummer. 

Contact Trek and see what they can do perhaps.


----------



## Cycler64 (Jul 7, 2006)

Trek has a lifetime warranty on their frames, so you should be able to get it fixed for free. I guess you'll have to wait for your LBS to re-open so they can send it in or whatever.

Good luck!


----------



## msc805 (Jun 16, 2007)

Your LBS should ship the frame to trek and then they most likely will bond in a new dropout and it will be as good as new.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Funny how all the people are afraid to ride on CF- citing all sorts of urban legends- and a frame like this "breaks" on the alloy rear drop.



MADWAITER said:


> I noticed that I have a crack in the rear end of my Trek Madone 5.9.
> Does anyone have had the same problem?
> How will Trek solve this?
> My bike is 4 years old and I am the first owner. My LBS is still in hollyday.
> ...


----------



## luv2cruz (Oct 30, 2005)

I had a 2004 Trek 2300 dropout fail in nearly the same place as your crack. Only had 800 miles on it, no rough use. LBS took the frame and Trek replaced it with a brand new 05 frame and fork, no questions asked. Great service.


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

My frame is sent to Trek and will be repaired.
My bike should be as good as new after this repoaration...dixit LBS?!


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

They won't just replace the dropout; they glue in a completely new rear triangle. Two ladies work in the repair department with a stack of triangles. After gluing, they'll repaint the entire frame and you'll have the whole thing back in about a week. 

Amazing, and the main argument for choosing a Trek carbon over a Euro bike frame, IMHO.

chris


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

How can they replace the triangle? Isn't the Madone a monocoq frame?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

They will not replace the rear triangle, they will bond a new dropout into place.


----------



## the_tank (Feb 5, 2007)

The OCLV Madones are lugged, anything badged TCT is moncoque. The lugs allow for higher quality control and the ability to repair frames. However, most "monocoque" carbon frames still have a rear triangle that is bonded on.


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

Today I received my bike from LBS.
Trek has replaced the dropout. 
My first impression is that the replacement is done perfectly.
No repainting was done.
Hoping that my bike will 'fly' as before


----------



## graveldog (Aug 5, 2008)

madone 2008 frame models come in 9 pieces - pieced together with CF glue - baked and then painted w/ colours + clear coat


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

filtersweep said:


> Funny how all the people are afraid to ride on CF- citing all sorts of urban legends- and a frame like this "breaks" on the alloy rear drop.


All frames are prone to failure and CFs are no exception. They aren't myths. I like carbon frames, but had that been a carbon failure, it wouldn't have been a crack. It would've collapsed.


----------

